# Why the academy never take non-dramas seriously?



## Stalin (Feb 21, 2009)

Why the academy never take non-dramas seriously?


----------



## Draffut (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, I saw the thread and thought you were going to tell us why.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2009)

Because action and comedy films are usually at best, one note films(brainless action or shallow comedy).


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2009)

It sounds like your mad because the Academy is styling on TDK.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

Lord of the Rings won best picture a few years back.

Anyways, wasn't Robert Downey Jr. nominated for his role in Tropic Thunder, which is a comedy?


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 23, 2009)

Return of the King is still pretty drama-heavy.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 23, 2009)

The Academy has failed me for years.

I don't care anymore.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 23, 2009)

It takes it.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2009)

cuz this ain't tha fuckin MTV Movie Awards

although they did start copying MTV skit bullshit... ;/


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Because action and comedy films are usually at best, one note films(brainless action or shallow comedy).



you make that sound like a bad thing


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 24, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> cuz this ain't tha fuckin MTV Movie Awards
> 
> although they did start copying MTV skit bullshit... ;/



Yeah, except the skit made for the Oscars are good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Why the academy never take non-dramas seriously?



Usually not highbrow enough for them.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 24, 2009)

Robert Downey Jr should have won.


----------



## Grape (Feb 24, 2009)

Courtney Love should have won.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 24, 2009)

i should have won


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

they typically do when it comes to acting and screenplay awards.

I mean this role won an oscar


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 26, 2009)

gud thry.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 26, 2009)

Shitty movies that make nothing in the theaters win, yet the ones that make hundreds of millions don't and they also have a huge fanbase don't.


----------



## Shintiko (Feb 26, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Shitty movies that make nothing in the theaters win, yet the ones that make hundreds of millions don't and they also have a huge fanbase don't.



Are you calling Slumdog Millionaire, The Wrestler, and The Curious Case of Benjamin Button shitty movies?  How I weep for our society.


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2009)

lol, I have to agree with Shintiko. Those movies are really good, most people nowadays are brainwashed by explosions and cheap CGI effects to make up for the horrible story.

Few blockbusters are an exception, they balance story and action and it works out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 26, 2009)

_Blah, fuck the faggy art-house shit that tries to change the way we think.

Give me some tits and explosions._


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

Probably because of the tendency of anything else to be formulaic and dull in its themes, or otherwise not very thought-provoking or interesting.


----------

